# second wave



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Most of the infectious experts do believe we will have a second wave of this virus in the fall months in the USA. They believe Italy is starting to have it now. 

A German Lab has found out why we had so many hot spots around the globe. the virus mutated and when it did became twice as contagious. The experts said since the virus is mutating it will be difficult or impossible to develop a vaccine that really works. 

Some are saying we might have to live with this virus for years to come. this is scary. It will change how we live around the globe. Some are hoping if we can't create a vaccine that works 100% that at least get one that will make the symptoms milder. 

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

But then there was an article I read earlier today that said each time the virus mutates it's weaker so maybe it's too early to tell.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

its also said that the sun kills the Virus ! apparently here in Bayog we are a Virus free barangay as of yesterday !!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Do we have a vaccine that prevents the flu? No we don't, we have a vaccine that is modified every so often to lessen the effects of the stain they think will happen next.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Fox news hosted a Doctor who said it's been decades and still no Vaccine for AIDS and that no one is calling for those who have it or for those who engage in high risk sex to be quarantined from others.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> Fox news hosted a Doctor who said it's been decades and still no Vaccine for AIDS and that no one is calling for those who have it or for those who engage in high risk sex to be quarantined from others.


Yeah well it is not passed the same way, you know. You probably won't catch AIDs at the grocery store. Well... not most regular grocery stores ha ha


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> it will be difficult or impossible to develop a vaccine that really works.


That's not because it's mutating, it's because there have literally never been a vaccine for any coronavirus.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Yeah well it is not passed the same way, you know. You probably won't catch AIDs at the grocery store. Well... not most regular grocery stores ha ha


So if an AIDS carrier uses the restroom in a grocery store, don't wash their hands, has fecal matter on their fingers, picks up a package of meat to look at it, returns it to the display then someone with a cut on a finger or cracked skin picks it up, zero possibility of transmission? 

How Is HIV Spread from Person to Person?

Contact between broken skin, wounds, or mucous membranes and HIV-infected blood or blood-contaminated body fluids.

https://www.hiv.gov/hiv-basics/overview/about-hiv-and-aids/how-is-hiv-transmitted


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> So if an AIDS carrier uses the restroom in a grocery store...[/URL]


Theoretically, yes but you are grasping at straws to make ANY comparison between the transmission of AIDs and Covid. Don't be intentionally dense.


----------

